# Waffles is here!!!



## BillieJeAn (Oct 7, 2011)

she's already eaten some ground turkey and eggs. She even walked up on my hand when I set it down in there. She's totally relaxed and doesn't seem nervous. She hasn't hidden all day! Just basking at the moment. I have a ton of pictures ^_^


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 7, 2011)

congrats! haha im still waiting for my tegu


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 7, 2011)

when does yours arrive?


----------



## spark678 (Oct 7, 2011)

congrats! post pics! wish mine was calm like yours.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 7, 2011)

spark678 said:


> congrats! post pics! wish mine was calm like yours.



im getting ready to post some!! 
I was so surprised to how calm she is. SO FRIENDLY i love it [attachment=3347][attachment=3348][attachment=3349][attachment=3350][attachment=3351]


----------



## Steven. (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow she's really small... I love the colors on baby reds... Hope prime gets some red in him...


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 7, 2011)

Is she? She's about 11 inches (I'll measure tomorrow) but I've never been around a young tegu. This is my first time. 
She has really nice colors. A lot of bright reds on her underside. Very pretty


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 8, 2011)

i measured her today, 11 inches. then i emailed to see when she was born, he said July. so is she a decent size for 4 months old? 
She looks so much younger than that to me


----------



## james.w (Oct 8, 2011)

July would make her only 3 months old. Size sounds good.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 8, 2011)

:blush:thats what i meant, just pressed the wrong key *oopsie*
thanks


----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats on the new tegu, beautiful lizard.


----------



## jondancer (Oct 8, 2011)

james.w said:


> July would make her only 3 months old. Size sounds good.



My blue is 4 months and about as big around as a 12oz can of soda pop. He grows fast but I feed him daily


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 9, 2011)

jondancer said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > July would make her only 3 months old. Size sounds good.
> ...



Wow, I thought she might be a bit small, but who knows, she could grow a ton over the next month. She's only been here two days amd she's already eating like a beast!


----------



## fastforward (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations on your new friend! She's super cute!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 9, 2011)

thank you


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 16, 2011)

had fun with waffles today. more pictures
and in the one with her on my tummy, my pants arent unzipped they are broken!!


----------



## HPIZZLE (Oct 16, 2011)

looks like shes grown alot fromt the pic of her on the slate.
i like your hair


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hehe... Waffles.. Such an amusing name


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 16, 2011)

haha thank you  @HPIZZLE 

@Sirhc401, i was eating waffles when she got here, and it suits her, shes sweet. haha


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 17, 2011)

waffles has grown three inches!! she is now 14 inches, and only nine days ago she was 11 inches.


----------

